# How to get into concerts / festivals for free



## wildboy860 (Nov 17, 2012)

ive snuck into many festivals this summer and past summers. sometimes i just walk through the gates and act like i have a wristband other times there
s holes cut in the fence or places where you can loft up the fence and sneak in, ect. and for shows you can sneak into, i sit outside on my back with a sign asking for peoples extra tickets. ive done this plenty of time and people almost always have extra tickets where a friend couldnt go or they broke up wioth a boyfriend / girlfriend who couldnt go. just want people to share they're experience with seeing live music for free


----------



## Nomadfrom82 (Nov 18, 2012)

Talked my way through the back gate at voodoo 3 years ago... than past a second gate, than through vip and right next the stage, what a fuckin way to see nin for prob my last of 17 times, trent says he is done touring.. Anyway short story is I acted like I won vip passes off the radio, I was visiting friends on the main grounds saw a guy roughing up his gf as I proceded to whop his ass he grabbed my pass off my neck n ran into the crowd like a bitch. First guy almost told me no he had a hat with his army unit on it so since im prior service I destracted his mind talkin to him about the army for about 5min, he gladly let me thru. Yeah I know im a jedi lol. Just thought I would share my crowning moment of sneaking into my fair share of shows over the years.


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 18, 2012)

yes, this is the kinda stuff i wanna hear from people!!!! fuck yeah


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 18, 2012)

one trick is to find out what color wristbands theyre using and then go rig up your own as close as you can like try to find a ribbon or some plastic that is that color....... anther good way is to hitch a ride in and try to hide under some blankets or somethin in whoever's car your in........spent a couple days at earthdance in nor-cal some years ago with just an orange ribbon we found on the side of the road tied to our wrists.......oh and wear long sleeves.....might look kida funny in the 90 degree summer heat tho lol


----------

